# Waterfowl breakfast sausage recipe needed!



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking to make breakfast sausage out of all of my waterfowl this season.

I have several ducks breasted out and a couple of big goose breasts already, probably four to five pounds of waterfowl meat. I know I will need to add some different pork to the grind, I was thinking just grinding some of those "country-style spareribs", grinding the waterfowl, and then grinding them together a time or two. This will be the first time I have ever attempted to grind meat. 

I'd like to try different flavors of sausage, like spicy/hot or just regular breakfast style sausage.

I hope that someone can share a couple of recipes or "best practices" for me to try.

Thanks in advance, folks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never made "duck breakfast sausage" before but I can offer some sausage-making advice:

Cut all the meat up into 1" pieces. I would use 1 pound of fatty pork for each pound of bird meat. A pork butt (where country-style ribs come from) untrimmed if you can get it, is great for homemade, mix-yer-game-meat-in, sausages. I like my sausage fat content to end up around 20% - 25%, so sometimes I have to add a little extra pork fat to it. You can ask the butcher to keep pork trimmings for you; they usually will supply the next day.

*Always* keep the meat frosty while grinding.

I use prepared breakfast sausage mixes. Butcher Packer Company has the best tasting mix IMHO; many varieties too.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------

